# Pan Frying



## Alfred (Oct 9, 2004)

Suppose I want to fry some mignonettes on the pan, perhaps with some onions and a sause on the side. How can I avoid the beef from boiling on its own juice, which prevents browning?
Waiting for the juice to evaporate does not give desired result, ends up over cooked.
What's the trick?
I have tried using intense heat, but as soon as the juices appear, boiling starts, holding the temp down at boiling temp, much lower than desired.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 9, 2004)

If the meat is boiling, you are overcrowding the pan.  Get the pan and cooking oil hot, and add the meat in smaller portions.  Try getting the meat to room temp in the microwave to avoid cooling the pan when it's put in.  Treat the mignonettes as if you were stir-frying the meat .  Also, have you tried broiling your mignonettes?  This will give you good results and brown the meat great.

As a last bit of info, the heavier the pan, the more thermal mass it contains.  That is, it takes more to cool it down, and so, it keeps it's heat better.  Heavy cast-iron or enamled cast iron is the best type of pan for searing and browning meats. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## marmalady (Oct 9, 2004)

Everything Goodweed says, plus - make sure your skillet/pan is thoroughly heated before you even put the meat in - a good test is to drop a bit of water in the dry skillet - if it 'dances' across the skillet, it's hot enough.


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 9, 2004)

Put some oil in the pan when it's hot.  If it smokes and you're in danger of setting off the fire alarm, the pan is hot enough.   :P 

Previous posters both have excellent suggestions for your next attempt.  

Just remember, if you can't maintain the heat to sizzle the meat, it will end up stewing in its own juices.


----------



## kyles (Oct 9, 2004)

You could also try oiling the meat and not the pan, that will help a bit. I have noticed a big difference in my steaks since I started doing that.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 9, 2004)

My english is sort of bad so i don't really know what browning is, but i always pan fry my steaks, but they never turn out to become overdone when i cook on high heat Always rare or medium rare. Well this is what i do. Oil the pan and just cook the onions for awhile throw in the sauce. Throw in the steak on medium heat for like 10-30 seconds on each side on high heat. make sure to move around the steak and keep flipping. Throw in corn starch water and cover up with a lid for about 15 seconds on low heat.


----------



## Otter (Oct 10, 2004)

All the other responses are right on the money. Personally, I sear the meat a couple minutes a side over medium high heat. Then I put it in the oven to finish.


----------

